# best peptides for bridging aas cycles?



## LH1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

Im sorry if this subjects been covered a million times! But basically im coming to the end of a aas cycle and im wondering what peptides are best to use during pct and between aas cycles to maintain an possibly aid more muscle growth?

Thank you


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

LH1992 said:


> Im sorry if this subjects been covered a million times! But basically im coming to the end of a aas cycle and im wondering what peptides are best to use during pct and between aas cycles to maintain an possibly aid more muscle growth?
> 
> Thank you


....and your cycle info would be handy? lol


----------



## LH1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

Im doing test 400mgs per week and tren e 600mgs per week for 12 weeks and did a dbol kick start for 4 weeks. Pct is hcg, clomid nolva


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Combo of GHRP2 + Mod GRF worked well for me when bridging cycles.


----------



## LH1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. What doses did you take them at?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Usually 100mcg of each. Although I up the dose as I go as I weigh just under 120kg.


----------



## LH1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

dusher said:


> Usually 100mcg of each. Although I up the dose as I go as I weigh just under 120kg.


Spot on thank you. Is that 100mcg multiple times a day or just once?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sckeane said:


> ....and your cycle info would be handy? lol


Why is that?

The answer is yes they would ,without doubt.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Usually 3 times a day. I like pre-workout, breakfast and before bed.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dusher said:


> Combo of GHRP2 + Mod GRF worked well for me when bridging cycles.


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Why is that?
> 
> The answer is yes they would ,without doubt.


For informational and educational purposes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dusher said:


> Usually 100mcg of each. Although I up the dose as I go as I weigh just under 120kg.


120kg??? Fook me mate you look no bigger than me in that back shot and I only weigh about 85 lol.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> 120kg??? Fook me mate you look no bigger than me in that back shot and I only weigh about 85 lol.


6'4" mate. Was only around 105kg in that pic as well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LH1992 said:


> Im sorry if this subjects been covered a million times! But basically im coming to the end of a aas cycle and im wondering what peptides are best to use during pct and between aas cycles to maintain an possibly aid more muscle growth?
> 
> Thank you


read this mate Team Pscarb


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dusher said:


> 6'4" mate. Was only around 105kg in that pic as well.


Another tall cvnt,i am 6'5" 393lbs i use 200mcg of each pep.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dusher said:


> 6'4" mate. Was only around 105kg in that pic as well.


That would explain it lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Another tall cvnt,i am 6'5" 393lbs i use 200mcg of each pep.


Almost 400lb. What's your daily calorie count to maintain that mate?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

You need to take 100mcgs of each 3 times a day,,,

You can go for ghrp2 or ghrp6,,,the 2 is less sloppy(meaning if your prone to cortisol and prolactin then go for 2 and you wont get the hunger cravings compared to the 6

Remember its not the quantity with peps it small doses often during the day that makes the difference

At that doses i stated is the saturated dose for a 100kg man so like i say no higher dosing.

Yes they are very good for helping to keep the gains after aas cycles

I personally stay on them all year round


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

What sort of cost are you looking at for a months worth?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Almost 400lb. What's your daily calorie count to maintain that mate?


I have dropped from 412lb mate,intend to go down to 340/330 or so over next 12 months,peps are the way forward using carb cycling,cals at mo 2500 to 4000 /day one high /one low and two medium carb days,working just fine,slow but sure,strength very good.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

kingdale said:


> What sort of cost are you looking at for a months worth?


Youll need 2 of the ghrp2 and 4 of the cjc1295 for a month if your hitting 300mcgs a day of each


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Youll need 2 of the ghrp2 and 4 of the cjc1295 for a month


cheers going to have a read up on these and slin for the future reference later on i think. At the moment not going backwards off cycle but dont fancy it happening in a couple of cycles time.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Correction 389lbs last weigh in pmsl


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> You need to take 100mcgs of each 3 times a day,,,
> 
> You can go for ghrp2 or ghrp6,,,*the 2 is less sloppy(meaning if your prone to cortisol and prolactin then go for 2 and you wont get the hunger cravings compared to the 6*
> 
> ...


this is incorrect mate, GHRP-2 is more sloppy than GHRP-6 it raises both Cortisol and Prolactin more than GHRP-6 and IPAM but due to its ability to create a larger pulse of GH it is the more efficient peptide


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is incorrect mate, GHRP-2 is more sloppy than GHRP-6 it raises both Cortisol and Prolactin more than GHRP-6 and IPAM but due to its ability to create a larger pulse of GH it is the more efficient peptide


Thanks Paul for pointing that out i actually noticed that about 2 mins ago,,,duh,,,i meant that to be the other way about lol

Sorry op for informing you wrongly with that part:thumb:

I should have known that straight off after that issue i had with the gyno lump and had to half my dose on the ghrp2 for a few weeks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> Thanks Paul for pointing that out i actually noticed that about 2 mins ago,,,duh,,,i meant that to be the other way about lol
> 
> Sorry op for informing you wrongly with that part:thumb:
> 
> I should have known that straight off after that issue i had with the gyno lump and had to half my dose on the ghrp2 for a few weeks


 @biglbs has just pointed out to me my article says that GHRP-2 is less sloppy than GHRP-6 and it is correct (i know i wrote it  ) so i apologies i replied without quoting the right section of your post..

GHRP-2 is less sloppy in its nature as it does not mimic Ghrelin so there is no hunger/gastric emptying sides BUT GHRP-2 does raise both Cortisol and Prolactin more than GHRP-6 so if you are prone to this (as i am) GHRP-6 is better or reduce the dose......

sorry for the mistake guys this is a confusing subject without me adding to that confusion


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol so thats it cleared up now,,,,

I sat thinking hmm i did really think the 2 was always less sloppy tho i know the 6 was better if prone to prolactin as i was once going to change to it as i developed a gyno lump tho ended up cuttig down on the 2 just for a while

Then i thought f1ck it its late and im near sure im half right:lol:


----------



## LH1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies its helped a lot


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> Lol so thats it cleared up now,,,,
> 
> I sat thinking hmm i did really think the 2 was always less sloppy tho i know the 6 was better if prone to prolactin as i was once going to change to it as i developed a gyno lump tho ended up cuttig down on the 2 just for a while
> 
> Then i thought f1ck it its late and im near sure im half right:lol:


yea it was a long day yesterday...lol

I was thrown by this part of your answer



BigTrev said:


> *meaning if your prone to cortisol and prolactin then go for 2* and you wont get the hunger cravings compared to the 6


----------

